# Canine caviar Food???



## ChiChiBu'sMom (Mar 27, 2011)

I know alot of people feeed ZP but with 4 dogs and not all chi's..i have 2 boxers a boston terrier and one chi and was in a pet store pickin up some Natures variety raw medallions and she was tellin me about this food...its looked good but wanted to see if anyone has used it.

Lisa
New Jersey


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I've used the Lamb and millet formula because it's great for my pup with allergies. I've heard good reviews of their food and they haven't had any recalls.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm on a tight budget with 2 dogs and 2 cats as well and currently my dogs get Nutrisource grain free lamb in the am and THK at night topped with fresh meat. You might want to check them out as well - it's a small family owned company that has their own manufacturing plant and have never had a recall  So far my dogs are doing great on it. I bought it on Petcarerx. com the 15lb bag was $21.99, 30lb is $44.95, free shipping over $49


----------



## ChiChiBu'sMom (Mar 27, 2011)

What is THK??? Thanks for responding


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

THK is The Honest Kitchen. It is dehydrated raw. You mix it with water and, if you choose, meat. All but one formula provide complete nutrition with or without meat, one formula must have meat added. As far as I've seen on this site and other dog food forums that I am a member of, people get pretty mixed results. Some swear by it, others have nothing but problems. Some of them are grain free others are not. This is a link to their dog food products. Grain-Free Dog Food | All Natural Dog Food | Dehydrated Dog Food | The Honest Kitchen

As far as Canine Caviar, it comes in kibble, canned, and frozen forms. According to this site, EarthWise Pet Supply & Nature's Pet Market Blog: Canine Caviar, the frozen is NOT a complete balanced diet and I have also read that the canned is not appropriate to feed alone. With that said, they carry both grain-free and grain-inclusive kibbles (some of the kibbles contain dehydrated raw). Canine Caviar claims to help reduce the risk of cancer without providing much "proof" to the claim, so I don't know how I feel about the company overall. 

If you are looking for kibbles, there are many other options that are more transparent and have a longer track record. 

If you were looking to for freeze dried or frozen raw, I would look into Stella and Chewys, which has a longer track record and is a complete meal. Many people on here swear by it. Stella & Chewy's - Dinners

This is based on my VERY LIMITED research. I would research more on my own before feeding it. Also, if anyone knows better, please correct me.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm one of those people that swear by the Honest Kitchen  My animals do amazing on it, they enjoy eating it and it's a lot less processed than dry/canned, all of their food is 100% human grade and is cooked in a human kitchen. It is a little pricey but my pups love it. It's almost like home cooking. I don't know about Canine Caviar and their claim on cancer lol it's a little much and far fetched, but I do think my dogs digest it well because their poops are tiny on that food. I did a lot of research before feeding it on different forums to read what people though and it had great reviews. I used to feed based on the ingredients only but now with all the recalls I look at the company more to see if they have not had recalls, where they make their food and where they get their ingredients. My dog is also allergic to potato so our choices are a lot more limited, since almost everything has potato in it. I wish we could do Ziwipeak but my dogs gain weight fast so their feeding amount on Ziwi was sooooo tiny and they still put on weight. We might try premade raw again for the am feeding after this bag of food but they always like it for a few days then refuse to touch it  One of my super picky cats eats Stella and Chewy's freeze dried but it's crazy expensive so I could never afford it for her and the dogs. Any other suggestions for premade raw? They both hated Stella and Chewy's, liked NV for a few days. Maybe we will try Bravo.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Sigh, I cannot believe how little you guys pay for premium foods, it amazes & angers me too, when I think of how much we have to pay i.e. we pay at least 30-40% more than you do for ZiwiPeak and they're our next door neighbours for crying out loud.

Even our locally manufactured stuff costs us an arm and a leg, and the firstborn too, and it's no-where near as good as what you get for pennies i.e. our "best" would be equivalent to your "worst".


----------

